# Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

*Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Mich würde interessieren ob man irgendwo Sammelbestellungen für PC-Spiele machen kann. Es geht dabei um Folgendes:
Mein Clan führt demnächst ein neues Core-Game ein (Starcraft 2) und ich finde die Idee gut einfach eine Sammelbestellung für alle Member zu machen (die das Spiel haben wollen) und meinedwegen 10-15 Spiele zu bestellen. Kann man das irgendwo machen und dann dort mit gutem Rabatt oder dergleichem rechnen?
Gibt es vielleicht sonstige Tipps?


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Ich würde mal nen paar Shops direkt anschreiben und nachfragen, aber bei Amazon wird es mit Starcraft 2 bestimmt nicht gehen die sind jetzt auf 44 Euro runtergegangen.


----------



## Nomad (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Vll. Conrad. Aber ich weiß nicht ob die Spiele verkaufen. Glaub eher nicht.

EDIT: Ok sie verkaufen Starcraft 2 ,allerdings für 55€. Da würdest du bei Amazon doch günstiger wegkommen. Aber schreib doch mal Amazon an. Vll. gehts ja doch bei einer so großen Bestellung.


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Hmm, das mit Amazon könnte man in Erwägung ziehen.
Gibt es jedoch nicht sowas wie ein Großhändler? Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Wenn man halt auf den meisten Seiten die Faq liest, bietet das keiner an, selbst Gamesonly nicht. Das Problem ist das es bei einem Spiel wie Sc 2 nich lohnenswert für die Händler ist.


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

Hmm okay, naja ich probier es mal bei Amazon.
Danke für euren Ratschlag.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sammelbestellung um Preise zu drücken?!*

bei bc2 gabs glaub ich sogar so clan-rabatt aktionen. das ham die dann halt von sich aus direkt angeboten und beworben. aber fragen schadet sicher nie ^^


----------

